# Canon CPS Germany/Europe is changing their membership qualification system



## Maximilian (Aug 13, 2018)

A few days ago I received an e-mail from Canon CPS Germany, that they are changing their membership qualification system to a system of points.
I suppose this is regarding to CPS Europe, too.

Until now you needed at least two semi/professional bodies and at least three L lenses to sign up.
Right now they have changed this to a system of points where even consumer bodies, EF-S lenses and speedlites get points.
For example: a 5D3 is worth 235 points and a EF 40 STM 15 points.

Depending on your overall number of points you can achieve different levels of membership with different advantages.
Here are some of these advantages in Germany (other countries might have a different system)


red (starting from 0 points)
priority support helpdesk (only)

silver (500 points)
priority support helpdesk
5 days repair
discount on maintenance services

gold (1000 points)
priority support helpdesk
3 days repair
free loan unit if repair takes longer
1 free sensor cleaning per year and body
discount on maintenance services

platin (1600 points)
priority support helpdesk
2 days repair
free loan unit if repair takes longer
1 free sensor cleaning per year and body
discount on maintenance services

And the best of it: this service stays free of charge.

For further details please refer to your local CPS homepage.
For Germany this is http://www.canon.de/canon_cps/

Correction: The new link is https://www.canon.de/pro/canon-professional-services/


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 13, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> A few days ago I received an e-mail from Canon CPS Germany, that they are changing their membership qualification system to a system of points.
> I suppose this is regarding to CPS Europe, too.
> 
> Until now you needed at least two semi/professional bodies and at least three L lenses to sign up.
> ...


Thanks Maximilian, this is a very useful information !


----------



## LDS (Aug 13, 2018)

It's probably e European-wide change - CPS Italy is now following the same rules. Just, don't know why, it's not computing my 1000+ points correctly...

FOUND: it imported my registered products, but to obtain the point there are new fields to be compiled - i.e. where the product was bough. Until all fields are filled, points are not assigned (they are displayed grayed).

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Same in the UK though I hadn’t noticed the free sensor clean. I was thinking that any time soon they would drop a body and then I’d be out. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2018)

Canon USA’s CPS program has had the points qualification system for several years now.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 13, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon USA’s CPS program has had the points qualification system for several years now.


Yes, I know! 

It seems that they're now starting to synchronize this system.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 13, 2018)

LDS said:


> ...
> don't know why, it's not computing my 1000+ points correctly...
> 
> FOUND: it imported my registered products, but to obtain the point there are new fields to be compiled - i.e. where the product was bough. *Until all fields are filled, points are not assigned* (they are displayed grayed).
> ...


Thanks, LDS, for mentioning the point above. I came over that, too, but forgot to mention it in my initial post.


----------



## mirage (Aug 13, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> For further details please refer to your local CPS homepage.
> For Germany this is http://www.canon.de/canon_cps/



sorry, but this link / german site show me old system only (as per April 2010). I also cannot find list how many points each piece of gear is worth, not even on European/english language CPS site?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> sorry, but this link / german site show me old system only (as per April 2010). I also cannot find list how many points each piece of gear is worth, not even on European/english language CPS site?


From the FAQ:

*How many points does my kit get me?*
Simply sign up and begin adding your products to find out how many points your kit could get you. You don’t have to finish your registration to discover how many points your equipment is worth - just come back later and finish off to receive your points.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 13, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon USA’s CPS program has had the points qualification system for several years now.






Maximilian said:


> Yes, I know!
> 
> It seems that they're now starting to synchronize this system.



Not much synchronization. There are notable differences. 

The points awarded are much different. 

If I am reading the description correctly, there is no charge for the various levels of service, only qualifying points. That is a huge difference from CPS in the United States. 

On the other hand, the European system limits users to one sensor cleaning a year, while CPS USA has upped their maintenance for cameras and lenses to five per year for Gold members and 10 for Platinum.


----------



## mirage (Aug 13, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the FAQ:
> *How many points does my kit get me?*
> Simply sign up and begin adding your products to find out how many points your kit could get you.
> You don’t have to finish your registration to discover how many points your equipment is worth - just come back later and finish off to receive your points.




Yes saw that. But I would like to see the full list for my country in advance so I can see whether it might be worth for me to register or not. Ideally as .pdf for download. I dont want to register and give Canon all my data for free and do all the work to fill in everything only to find out that my total is 99 points ... 

Oh well, maybe Canon manages to update their websites over the coming weeks or months.


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice change. It moved me from Silver to Gold and I don't doubt that I will get to Platinum soon with this point system not dependent on number of professional bodies.


----------



## mirage (Aug 13, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Not much synchronization. There are notable differences.
> The points awarded are much different.


Hope Canon will not differentiate points for different EU countries, otherwise they may run into an EU anti-discriminatory investigation. 

Overall I find this approach much more equitable and fair than the previous requirements. Ideally one should get equal points for every Dollar/Euro spent on original Canon gear (at authorized re-sellers), no matter what camera, lens, speedlite, grip or battery it was. That would also nicely reward early adopters who paid full price, contributing much more to Canon's oligopolist-level profits than folks who bought at rock-bottom sales prices or refurbished etc.


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> Yes saw that. But I would like to see the full list for my country in advance so I can see whether it might be worth for me to register or not. Ideally as .pdf for download. I dont want to register and give Canon all my data for free and do all the work to fill in everything only to find out that my total is 99 points ...
> 
> Oh well, maybe Canon manages to update their websites over the coming weeks or months.



I signed up for CPS because of servicing times. When you need to get your gear serviced, you will choose certified Canon partner who is probably also servicing for CPS. That means they will do all CPS orders before yours because those have SLA while yours does not have one. I waited for my first repair over two weeks.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> sorry, but this link / german site show me old system only (as per April 2010). I also cannot find list how many points each piece of gear is worth, not even on European/english language CPS site?


You are right! Sorry!
The new link is https://www.canon.de/pro/canon-professional-services/

I've corrected this in the orignial post as well.


----------



## mirage (Aug 13, 2018)

thx Maximilian!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> ...Canon's oligopolist-level profits...


Hi AvTvM.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2018)

The 5DSR scores only 50 points - 5DIV and 5DII are 295!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2018)

No professional needs that many megapixels.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The 5DSR scores only 50 points - 5DIV and 5DII are 295!


well it might be a typo last year my 400 5.6l was pointless now its back on the list with points.


----------



## LDS (Aug 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The 5DSR scores only 50 points - 5DIV and 5DII are 295!



I see different values - 5DSR is 300 points, 5DII 125. Be aware it changes the points value only when you click the item in the list.


----------



## LDS (Aug 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> But I would like to see the full list for my country in advance so I can see whether it might be worth for me to register or not. Ideally as .pdf for download. I dont want to register and give Canon all my data for free and do all the work to fill in everything only to find out that my total is 99 points ...



_"We have over 3,000 Canon products eligible for registration - including most of our cameras, lenses, printers, and even accessories. Remember to add both old and new equipment, and even Canon products bought outside of your home country could give you points."_

It would be a long list...


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The 5DSR scores only 50 points - 5DIV and 5DII are 295!





neuroanatomist said:


> No professional needs that many megapixels.


*LOL*
I suppose a typo, too.
But if those 50 points appear when you try to register that body, I'd contact CPS and ask if they're serious.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 14, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> You are right! Sorry!
> The new link is https://www.canon.de/pro/canon-professional-services/
> 
> I've corrected this in the orignial post as well.


Funny! 
The correction in the OP dissappeared over night. 
I've put it in the OP again. Strange.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 14, 2018)

LDS said:


> _"We have over 3,000 Canon products eligible for registration - including most of our cameras, lenses, printers, and even accessories. Remember to add both old and new equipment, and even Canon products bought outside of your home country could give you points."_
> 
> It would be a long list...



i can handle picking a few entries from a "long list" - no problem. and can likely also perform the "complex math" to add up points for my gear myself. 

thats why i'd like a downloadable .pdf or even better - a .csv file. all products, all countries. 

until i know my points beforehand i will not provide my data to Canon for free. they are getting a lot of valuable information from their customers. gear identified down to serial, full sales channel and sales price data, plus a nice data set on each registered user. they could likely not buy that data set any other way. and cps "for free" is probably caused by low take-up rates for the previous, paid model. so i dont really feel canon is doing me a huge favour. 

in short: cards on the table Canon, then i might play.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 14, 2018)

Canon USA point can also be pretty whacky. My 300/2.8 IS (I) gets zero points, while the MPE 65 gets 8, same as a TSE 24. And they still have not fixed the MT24/26 distinction, my 26 still comes up as a 24. E-mailed them months ago. Not worried, still qualify for platinum, though just use silver for potential repairs.


----------



## hovland (Nov 4, 2018)

Stumbled over the new CPS point system, and seems that I now qualify for a decent level, with only one body, and a decent collection of L lenses. 

Canon Norway also state this about CPS : (translated from Norwegian)
"Canon Professional Services (CPS) is a dedicated service for professional and *advanced hobby photographers *and filmmakers who use Canon products. "


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 4, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> A few days ago I received an e-mail from Canon CPS Germany, that they are changing their membership qualification system to a system of points.
> I suppose this is regarding to CPS Europe, too.
> 
> Until now you needed at least two semi/professional bodies and at least three L lenses to sign up.
> ...


Free? Gold costs $100 per year in theUSA.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 4, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Free? Gold costs $100 per year in theUSA.


$ 100 per year IS cheap.
Leica in Germany charges about $ 100 PER REPAIR if you want your gear back within a week!


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 4, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> $ 100 per year IS cheap.
> Leica in Germany charges about $ 100 PER REPAIR if you want your gear back within a week!


You misunderstand; the $100 per year is to qualify as a gold member. We still have to pay for repairs, but as gold members we get a discount. This discount was significantly reduced about 3 years ago.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 4, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> You misunderstand; the $100 per year is to qualify as a gold member. We still have to pay for repairs, but as gold members we get a discount. This discount was significantly reduced about 3 years ago.


I understood what you were saying!
What I meant, is that Leica customers have to pay for express repair:-
-The cost of repair (Extremely high!)
-PLUS $ 100 for a one week repair each and every time you need it(otherwise, get ready to wait at least 1-2 month!!!)
While, in the US, gold membership means quick repairs, and costs $ 100 PER YEAR, no matter how many items you send them. Obviously, this doesn't include the cost for the repair itself.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 4, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> I understood what you were saying!
> What I meant, is that Leica customers have to pay for express repair:-
> -The cost of repair (Extremely high!)
> -PLUS $ 100 for a one week repair each and every time you need it(otherwise, get ready to wait at least 1-2 month!!!)
> While, in the US, gold membership means quick repairs, and costs $ 100 PER YEAR, no matter how many items you send them. Obviously, this doesn't include the cost for the repair itself.


Now I understand. I have the flu and associated sleep deprivation so I was slower than usual. Thanks!


----------



## hovland (Nov 5, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Free? Gold costs $100 per year in theUSA.


Yes, it's free, even Platinum. But there are more benefits in the US.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Free? Gold costs $100 per year in theUSA.


Yep! In Europe there is no extra charge for CPS but as others stated 


hovland said:


> Yes, it's free, even Platinum. But there are more benefits in the US.


So each continent or country has it's advantages AND disadvantages.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 5, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> So each continent or country has it's advantages AND disadvantages.


As a US citizen, I can 100% agree with you!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> As a US citizen, I can 100% agree with you!


I hope for all of you - and us - that everything will turn to the better - soon.


----------

